# Snakehead???



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Caught this morning buy my brouther in 50 years fishing hoover alot have never seen one there.


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like that is a bowfin...and a hell of a fish. Good thing you had gloves on,. those teeth are razor sharp.
Had no idea they were in hoover, good catch.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think Snakeheads can survive this far north. 
Bowfin for sure.
Everybody used to call them Dogfish when I was growing up.
Dad would pack up the gear and move if we caught one, saying they scare the game fish away.
I have no clue if that was true.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Bowfin, bet it was fun . They fight like crazy!


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Agreed I think it's a bowfin. Still a rare catch for Hoover, I used to catch them up north in the lie Erie marsh zone years ago.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Good size dogfish! Very nice, very fun to catch, miserable to handle.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bowfin, native to Ohio waters.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Pretty common in the back bays up at lake erie now a days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Black mamba.......dog fish......


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice!!! Always wanted to catch one


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

I really dont understand why people insist on calling a fish by the name of another. Bowfin is a relative of the snakehead, dogfish are a type of shark.
That's a nice bowfin though!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually bowfin are not related to snakeheads at all, really cool how they evolved completely separate yet look and act in similar ways. Also, common names are a pain, but then there are no sheaphead in ohio only drum, and that would mess everyone up.

Really nice bowfin, they are a really cool fish, I hope it was released you are a lucky angler.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nickname


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

RK, I didn't know they aren't related, somebody better tell animal planet. Watched a docu on there about snakeheads and their migration throughout the u.s. the narrator mentioned bowfin and said bowfin and snakeheads are close cousins


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to be one heck of a fight. That is the biggest bowfin I have seen since my farther caught one in East Harbor 66 years ago. Looking back, I think my dad's might have been bigger but that was a long time ago and you know that "my dog's bigger than your dog" story. Great catch and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

"*Bowfin* (_Amia calva_) are basal bony fishes related to gars in the infraclass Holostei. Common names include mudfish, mud pike, dogfish, griddle, grinnel, cypress trout and choupique"

"The *snakeheads* are members of the freshwater perciform fish family *Channidae"

Snakeheads* are not related to anything other than themselves and are considered an invasive species in North America.

There. End of conversation. It must be true, I found it on the internet.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

KaGee said:


> "*Bowfin* (_Amia calva_) are basal bony fishes related to gars in the infraclass Holostei. Common names include mudfish, mud pike, dogfish, griddle, grinnel, cypress trout and choupique"
> 
> "The *snakeheads* are members of the freshwater perciform fish family *Channidae"
> 
> ...


Woa woa woa! Settle down there turbo! You clearly didn't truly read what I said or you would've noticed I said I watched a documentary on animal planet, not looking for info on the internet. The fact that the narrator was misinformed is not my problem. Maybe you should switch to decaf bro LoL


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CrappieCraver said:


> I really dont understand why people insist on calling a fish by the name of another.* Bowfin is a relative of the snakehead, dogfish are a type of shark.*
> That's a nice bowfin though!





CrappieCraver said:


> Woa woa woa! Settle down there turbo! *You clearly didn't truly read what* I said or you would've noticed I said I watched a documentary on animal planet, not looking for info on the internet. The fact that the narrator was misinformed is not my problem. Maybe you should switch to decaf bro LoL


I'm reading what you wrote and it reads like you were misinformed.....Yea you did state later that you heard on Animal planet that they were related but that doesn't override you original comments.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

The Bowfin State Record in Ohio is 11.69 pounds and 33 1/4 inches. That guy may just get to that size next year, not too far to go by the looks of him.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bowfin, down here they are called various names, including:
Grinnel
Swamp muskie
Mud fish
Black fish
Our record is 17 pounds, fifteen oz.
They are found statewide here, mainly from the central region to the coast. They have little if any effect on bass populations.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Brownfish89 said:


> Caught this morning buy my brouther in 50 years fishing hoover alot have never seen one there.
> View attachment 220827
> View attachment 220828
> View attachment 220829


Nice fish. You eat it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Nice fish. You eat it?


Lol. You trouble maker....it's a potential record


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

ha ha no it was released,saugs and crappie are the eaters.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Brownfish89 said:


> ha ha no it was released,saugs and crappie are the eaters.


That a boy! I was just hoping you didn't come back saying you threw it on the bank. I might have ate myself. Or saugeye tom. He looks pretty tasty when the light hits him just right.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. You trouble maker....it's a potential record


That was a trick question Tom! And you are right, if he would have killed it thinking it was a Snakehead, there woulda been trouble! Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That was a trick question Tom! And you are right, if he would have killed it thinking it was a Snakehead, there woulda been trouble! Lol


Some ONE would have been upset


----------



## CrappieCraver (Mar 29, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> that doesn't override you original comments.


Uhhh yea it does. Stop reading into stuff too much. It makes you look like a stuffy jerk. And just so u dont misconstrue that as a dis, I said look like not actually are. Smh


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bowfin - I have caught a few and seen a few caught in the back waters of the might Ohio River. Always fun to catch. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## swohiofiaherman (Sep 25, 2014)

That's a big hog, must be a good fight.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep. Dogfish. I grew up in Michigan and our favorite Norther Pike lake's were notorious for these devils trying to take in an 8" sucker under a bobber. My Dad never released one (nor I) ans he turned them into buried fertilizer in the vegatable garden!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

dbortolani said:


> Yep. Dogfish. I grew up in Michigan and our favorite Norther Pike lake's were notorious for these devils trying to take in an 8" sucker under a bobber. My Dad never released one (nor I) ans he turned them into buried fertilizer in the vegatable garden!


Thats unfortunate. Heres some guys who share the same mentality who would be clubbing your precious pike because they think they eat their bass. I don't think burying the muskie in his flower garden would have made it much better. #bowfinlivesmatter


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

That's a bowfin for sure


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't know bowfin got that large either, though it makes sense being that they're essentially prehistoric, yes?
Nice catch!


----------

